
Accounting for sample selection in Bayesian analyses - privong
https://arxiv.org/abs/1706.03856
======
privong
The authors have made the python code for the examples in the paper available
here:
[https://github.com/samreay/SampleSelection](https://github.com/samreay/SampleSelection)

